# The heart is heavy with sadness.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Recieved a call this morning from Brett. He informed us our dear friend John our apponted leader of the group died last night at the U of Michigan Medical center. Her had been air lifted there from Flint Michigan yesterday afternoon with a legion of tumors on his kidenys. Once at the Medical center they found some in his lungs and he just expired as they were trying to remove them we were told.

Yes I know this is the out door section. John was an out doors person, We had all looked up to him and made him our leader, He was Mikeies cousin and out fitted his side x side so mikie could hunt and ice fish from it. He was who our friend Mike lived with after his accident and during the time he was going thru therapy. Helped Mike mentally thru his recovery and thru the first stages of his divorce.

John was a friend for 28 years, first as a driver at my place of work, where I kept several colonies of honey bees and as a varmint hunting & fishing partner.

He will be missed by all who knew him and was touched by his wisdom & kindness.


 Al


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. You give a lovely and touching memorial for your dear friend. He sounds like the kind of friend everyone could benefit from. Prayers for you and others who now have a hole in your heart.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Al. Prayers with you and the whole family.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Condolences to you, his family, and his other friends.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. You and his family have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss, Al. It sounds like he made a big impact during his time on Earth


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news Al, I know you will miss him deeply..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

For all that you need...


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I am very sorry for your loss, true friends are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you all.

The group has rallied together and will finish up the haying for Cheryl John had just started on. Mike came and finished bailing the one field that was ready for that yesterday.

Cheryl has asked for a private family furnrel because she doesn't want to deal with all the friends at the time. I can under stand that so we will do what needs done till she can do and decide what she is going to do.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Al. This time in our lives is a tough one at best...the special friends lost to a better place is never easy....may he truly rest in peace and hope the memories from all the good times spent together are in that special place in your heart forever.

be


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear that buddy!!!! Thoughts are with you


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The memorys are there and good times lived over in the mind at some really odd times.

But there are getting to be so many of the really good People who are filling the heart and mind.

Thanks to Mike we were able to get two hay fields bailed and in the barn for Cheryl. 



 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, it's tuff to Rock On with life after a special loss...good to hear your back in action.
I volunteer at our 60 acre church camp...we have a lodge with a full service kitchen with bunk rooms and fully handicap restrooms....all of us boys use to gather for coffee and home made pie before we set out to accomplish what needed to be done. Usually the lawn, cutting firewood...etc....only one of the eight besides me is left....losing those close good old boys was a test of strength for sure. Getting older ain't for woosies.

be


----------

